# american custom blank t-shirt makers



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of a reputable manufacturer in the US that can make shirts for me to meet my specific measurements, style, dimensions, etc.? If so, please send info. I cannot find contour fit contrast stitched shirts or jerseys.


----------



## screen street (Apr 6, 2012)

hmm .. i know only american apparel ..
American Apparel | Wholesale T-Shirts | Made in USA


----------



## Tnlynn (Sep 6, 2012)

If you could send me a picture of what you are wanting made, I maybe can help you. We are an American blank apparel manufacturer in West Tn. We produce ladies blanks for sale, but can manufacture men's and unisex sizes depending on quantity and design. Our website is www.forthegloryapparel.com. You can reach me at [email protected] with your specifications.


----------

